# Work Pics



## altobe (Aug 3, 2011)

I wanted to start a thread to show some of my work, so here we go:

These are from hot oil tracing systems I made for Owens Corning. These fittings are 316 stainless and the tees are carbon steel. I welded it with GTAW, 3/32 orange tungsten, 3/32 309 filler, about 130 amps. These were welded on a positioner.



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/img20110106182935.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/img20110106183124s.jpg/

This is the positioner:


----------



## altobe (Aug 3, 2011)

These are some other parts that went to the same tracing system:





This is one of the completed units (a small one). These are pressure tested to 330 psi for 2 hours with no allowable pressure drop.


These are called thermal wells, a thermometer is screwed in the opening to monitor the oil temperature:


----------



## altobe (Aug 3, 2011)

Some more work







Well I hope you enjoy looking at them, I sure enjoyed making them!  I have tons more pics for the next installment! Thanks for looking and feel free to ask any questions you may have!


----------



## HMF (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pics of amazing work! 

I am not a welder, but your welds look super neat and consistent.

Please feel free to post more!


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice to have a positioner, eh? I build one out of a clapped out rotary table and an old wire feed motor and controller connected to a foot pedal. Sure spoiled me.


----------



## altobe (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Yes Tony, the positioner is very nice but ours is very small, I can only use it for the smallest work. Only the tees at the top of the page were welded with it.

Tonight when I get home I'll post up some structural flux core pics, 

Take it easy


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 3, 2011)

Regarding the picture commenting about the pressure test, what test medium is used? I would assume pneumatic as opposed to liquid given the comment regarding no allowable pressure drop and this must be in a fairly even temperature environment. Also what method of recording pressure do you use, deadweights, chart recorder of guage and witness?

Nice job too!


----------



## altobe (Aug 4, 2011)

> author=November X-ray link=topic=2946.msg20572#msg20572 date=1312405960
> Regarding the picture commenting about the pressure test, what test medium is used? I would assume pneumatic as opposed to liquid given the comment regarding no allowable pressure drop and this must be in a fairly even temperature environment. Also what method of recording pressure do you use, deadweights, chart recorder of guage and witness?
> 
> Nice job too!


The test is with argon gas and gauge & witness.

Thanks!


----------



## altobe (Aug 4, 2011)

> author=Mayhem link=topic=2946.msg20645#msg20645 date=1312438199
> Nice work Alex - could you (or Tony) post some pics of the positioner please? Is the box section a rest for the torch?
> 
> I have been thinking of making one for a while but it hasn't eventuated. It has to be easier that trying to shuffle around the object and not get caught up in the umbilical or ground lead.


Thank you! 

I'll try to remember to get more pics tomorrow for ya. The tubing you see is a rest for my hand.


----------



## Highpower (Aug 4, 2011)

> author=Mayhem link=topic=2946.msg20645#msg20645 date=1312438199
> 
> I have been thinking of making one for a while but it hasn't eventuated. It has to be easier that trying to shuffle around the object and not get caught up in the umbilical or ground lead.


Here is one I found on the net that I thought was quite nice. I love the idea of mounting it on the engine stand so that it can be tilted as well.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 4, 2011)

> author=Mayhem link=topic=2946.msg20645#msg20645 date=1312438199
> Nice work Alex - could you (or Tony) post some pics of the positioner please? Is the box section a rest for the torch?
> 
> I have been thinking of making one for a while but it hasn't eventuated. It has to be easier that trying to shuffle around the object and not get caught up in the umbilical or ground lead.



Unfortunately, I no longer have mine. It was simply a 8" 3 jawed chuck mounted on a rotary table, with a wire feed motor and controller coupled to the handwheel shaft. I mounted it on a adjustable table similar to a sine table. I wired a foot control switch to make it variable speed. Mostly used it for TIG work


----------



## altobe (Aug 5, 2011)

Highpower, I love that positioner you posted, Im thinking I need to build one like that.

The one I posted has a tilt but its motor is fairly weak, it only turns very light parts, cant imagine it struggling on an incline.


----------

